# Rookie Wants To Wirelessly Download To PC From Direct TV TiVo R10



## The Whopper (Mar 24, 2006)

I have an 80 hour Direct TV TiVo R10 and I want to be able to download the stored programming to a Windows based laptop using my Linksys Wireless G Router. 

A friend has a standard, off the shelf, TiVo (non Direct TV model) and he was able to connect it to his router and it worked, but I am led to believe that it is not that easy with the Direct TV versions. 

I would appreciate any and all knowledgeable help!!! 

Thank You!!!


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

The Whopper said:


> I have an 80 hour Direct TV TiVo R10 and I want to be able to download the stored programming to a Windows based laptop using my Linksys Wireless G Router.
> 
> A friend has a standard, off the shelf, TiVo (non Direct TV model) and he was able to connect it to his router and it worked, but I am led to believe that it is not that easy with the Direct TV versions.
> 
> ...


Out of the box no directv units will network. :down:

Good news and bad news...

Good news... 
You can hack most (all? see below) series 2 units to do what you want. :up:

Bad News... 
The R10 (has been called a series 2.5, not a series 2) is the only one that you can't easily hack to do this. You would have to change a prom chip on the motherboard of your tivo, My understanding is this is not a trivial task as it involves soldering irons and such.


----------



## The Whopper (Mar 24, 2006)

If it is true about having to change one of the E-PROM's on the mother board, that is OK as I can do all of that, but where would I get such a replacement chip and what is involved after that??


----------



## dspyder (Jan 11, 2005)

Not to be mean, but if you can't figure out where to get the chip (and the code).... I would seriously doubt you'd be able to change it yourself. The PROM on the R10 is not a simple solder job, but if you have done or know somebody who has done socketing work before, then maybe. There are people that will do it for some $, but better and to just buy a DirecTivo that can be hacked.

Oh, and no G adapters work on the DirecTivo version yet.

--D


----------

